# WANTED 2014 onwards GTR



## a98pmalcolm (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi all.

I am now on the hunt for a GTR, 2014 onwards preferably Grey.
I have around £40k

Let me know if any of you are wanting to sell up.

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Have you looked on Ebay and Autotrader as there are some on there around that price?


----------



## a98pmalcolm (Mar 28, 2015)

TREG said:


> Have you looked on Ebay and Autotrader as there are some on there around that price?


Thanks for the reply there is a Grey one with 51k miles within my budget, I would have preferred some with a little less miles.
There is a black one at a little more which is fine with less miles but not sure if I would prefer a grey one.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Not Grey but a 2016 model

https://www.desperateseller.co.uk/p...toexposure.co.uk/AETA88663/AETV20390568_1.jpg[/URL]


----------



## a98pmalcolm (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks Treg, but I think that one was a CAT C.
I think I am going to have to spend a but more to get what I want, but I would be happy with black.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

At the moment that's a higher mileage or less favoured colour budget, you'll need a bit more I think if you want a grey low miler.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> At the moment that's a higher mileage or less favoured colour budget, you'll need a bit more I think if you want a grey low miler.


Sorry missed that, Its Cat S- Not even sure what Cat S is?! 
I think you may need to up your budget to get something sooner than later- if you are not in a hurry you may get lucky


----------



## a98pmalcolm (Mar 28, 2015)

Purchased a car today  will upload some pics one I have given it a good clean and polish.. I ended up upping my budget quite a bit in the end lol..


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Hopefully you got the colour and spec you wanted


----------

